# General > General Knives & Blades >  Neck Knife

## sthrnstrong

I am wanting a good neck/boot knife. Something with like a hawkbill blade with a finger hole. I have been seeing other members make beautiful blades on this forum and was wondering if any of you were looking or needing a project. If anyone is interested please PM me. I have no resources, tools, or a hint of the skill that i have seen on here.

----------


## panch0

Something like this? Maybe a bit smaller, this one would be too big for a neck knife. Stainless or carbon steel. Also what handle material.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## sthrnstrong

Beautiful knife. But have something similar to this picture. 

http://www.black-bear-haversack.com/...aw%20Knife.JPG

For some reason I always pull more towards Carbon over SS. As far as the handle anything from paracord wrap to any suggestions. Creators choice. I have seen your work on the forums and believe that you a better judge on the details. Looking for basically personal protection/last ditch knife. 

It may sound weird, but the reason for this knife is a dream. In the dream some one tried to hurt my daughter, and it was the only thing that saved her. So for 4 days I have been looking for something similar to what I had in the dream.(No luck). My wife knows I fancy the knives that members here make and suggested I ask one of y'all. Guess you could say I am a paranoid parent when it comes to protecting my daughters but that's what they get with a Marine for a dad.

Anyways, I have seen your work Pancho and love it. Any ideas or suggestions from you would go a long way. As far as details go I trust your judgement over mine. Just please keep in mind that I am not rich.

----------


## Rick

Not to dissuade you from any of the knife makers on here but take a look at Mac's write up. I think he did an outstanding job. I've emulated his work with a Becker Necker and I'm not even a neck knife guy. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=neck+knife

----------


## sthrnstrong

> Not to dissuade you from any of the knife makers on here but take a look at Mac's write up. I think he did an outstanding job. I've emulated his work with a Becker Necker and I'm not even a neck knife guy. 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=neck+knife


Good knife, thanks for the suggestion, but I believe that I would take more pride in a blade from another member.

----------


## crashdive123

I think Panch0 will make you a nice one.

----------


## sthrnstrong

> I think Panch0 will make you a nice one.


Great minds think alike.

----------


## Camp10

That is one wild looking knife in the link Sthrnsrtrong!!  I like the fact that you are a carbon steel guy also...to many people want stainless and dont know the benefits they are passing on.  It sounds like you have picked PanchO and I think he's a good choice.  I cant wait to see his version of this wild looking thing!

----------


## sthrnstrong

I hope Panch0 wants the project. I won't be around the internet till Monday night, but I will be back then. Taking my daughter out for the weekend just the two of us before the new baby arrives. Hope you all have a good weekend!

----------


## hybrid

can someone help me out?

in australia, such a thing would be seen as a bit of nonsense. youd fall on it, get tangled in it, choked by it, it would either be too hard to unhitch or would fall out... whats the deal with the Amerikaaner neckknife?

I have been told that some chicka wore one to an RV once and everyone wanted what it was hanging between... and so the tradition started... otherwise here noone bothers with em but the occasional feral and tryhard occultist.

Someone help me out? what are the advantages? whats the point (no pun intended :P ). Just a somewhat alien concept to get my head around.

Or are they show first, and practicality second? Wondering why a floppy lanyard on the neck versus a secure home on the belt/in the pocket/bag?

I'm not taking the mick, I actually just want to understand the ethos behind em  :Smile: .

----------


## hybrid

I remember em being in that movie The Hunger... actually quite a good vampire flick. Is there a link? Just cannot find anything in annals of your colonial past?

----------


## panch0

I am drawing up some designs as well as looking for a knife I started but never finished that is somewhat that shape. sthrnstrong be safe and have fun!

----------


## crashdive123

> can someone help me out?
> 
> in australia, such a thing would be seen as a bit of nonsense. youd fall on it, get tangled in it, choked by it, it would either be too hard to unhitch or would fall out... whats the deal with the Amerikaaner neckknife?
> 
> I have been told that some chicka wore one to an RV once and everyone wanted what it was hanging between... and so the tradition started... otherwise here noone bothers with em but the occasional feral and tryhard occultist.
> 
> Someone help me out? what are the advantages? whats the point (no pun intended :P ). Just a somewhat alien concept to get my head around.
> 
> Or are they show first, and practicality second? Wondering why a floppy lanyard on the neck versus a secure home on the belt/in the pocket/bag?
> ...


While I'm not a fan of wearing things around my neck - I have a BK 11 Becker Necker with a kydex sheath.  http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-BK11-Be.../dp/B001N1CBB6

This thread may show you how some folks prefer to use them.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...e+survival+kit

----------


## Rick

It's all in personal preference. Some like them and some, like you, don't. There's nothing magical about them. Just one way to wear a knife.

----------


## canid

i don't think geography is a factor in the decision to wear a neck knife.

now; a couple of points:

1. assuming for the moment similar rigidity/strength between sheaths [since you can choose any sheath material/construction for one as for the other], a neck knife is not more likely to cause impalement than a belt knife. if you fell while wearing a belt knife, with the blade penetrating the sheath you could feasibly be impaled in the kidney, or another vital organ.

2. assuming for the moment similar breaking strengths [since you could easily choose a material in nearly any range of strengths] you are not more likely to face strangulation in wearing a neck knife than a necklace of any other type. a simple solution is to tuck it inside your shirt, as many necklace wearers do when walking in brush.

with that said; it's just another position to wear a knife. some wear one on a belt, some in a boot, some on a pack-strap and some like to wear them on a necklace.

----------


## panch0

Here is the profile and it is flat ground. It is not carbon steel though. It is 154CM and is a very very good stainless steel. I had this profile laying around for about 6 months and just today did the flat grind on it. I don't have any carbon steel that I could make this exact one, the reason is the bar stock I have is on 1.5" wide and cause of the shape it won't fit on a 1.5 bar. I could probably try something in carbon like the one you posted if this one is not for you.This style of knife is called a Karambit. I would have to experiment with the sheath as this is a first for me.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Sure looks like you got a good start, cool design.

----------


## crashdive123

Looking good Frank.

----------


## Rick

That's a nice blade, Frank. I've been sitting here thinking about this. When I made the sheath for my Kurki the curved blade made for a bit of head scratching but I finally figured it out. With that little guy I was wondering why a sheath with a hinge on one side wouldn't work. You could nestle the knife snugly in the sheath and just close the door and lock the outside. You could even build in room for a sharpening stone/rod. A hinged door would make it unique as a sheath. Just a thought.

----------


## panch0

Hmmm sound like a great idea but am having a hard time picturing it. Got any examples?

----------


## crashdive123

Kind of like a case for eye glasses?

----------


## Rick

Exactly. Piano hinge would make the one side very strong and you can get piano hinge in a variety of materials.

----------


## sthrnstrong

> Here is the profile and it is flat ground. It is not carbon steel though. It is 154CM and is a very very good stainless steel. I had this profile laying around for about 6 months and just today did the flat grind on it. I don't have any carbon steel that I could make this exact one, the reason is the bar stock I have is on 1.5" wide and cause of the shape it won't fit on a 1.5 bar. I could probably try something in carbon like the one you posted if this one is not for you.This style of knife is called a Karambit. I would have to experiment with the sheath as this is a first for me.
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That is a thing of beauty. That design is exactly what I was looking for.

----------


## sthrnstrong

> can someone help me out?
> 
> in australia, such a thing would be seen as a bit of nonsense. youd fall on it, get tangled in it, choked by it, it would either be too hard to unhitch or would fall out... whats the deal with the Amerikaaner neckknife?
> 
> I have been told that some chicka wore one to an RV once and everyone wanted what it was hanging between... and so the tradition started... otherwise here noone bothers with em but the occasional feral and tryhard occultist.
> 
> Someone help me out? what are the advantages? whats the point (no pun intended :P ). Just a somewhat alien concept to get my head around.
> 
> Or are they show first, and practicality second? Wondering why a floppy lanyard on the neck versus a secure home on the belt/in the pocket/bag?
> ...


To me a neck knife is the same thing as a boot knife, or a last ditch knife. Had one when I was on deployment, pretty damn good at digging out shrapnel from your buddies leg. Last ditch knife means last resort. Also, No matter where you carry it via paracord necklace, strapped in bootlaces, belt, or web gear it is always close by and concealed until you need it.

----------


## panch0

Here is the Karambit in progress. I think I will call El Tigre. Heheheheh......

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## sthrnstrong

I love my wife. Even though I just bought a Remington 700 .308 SPS Tactical this weekend she gave me the go ahead for the knife. I couldnt ask for a better woman. BTW the knife is awesome, can't wait to hold it.

----------


## panch0

Here is an updated pic of the knife so far. I still need to put the edge on it. Now the tuff part begins. The neck sheath. This knife has such an odd shape to it. Its going to be fun.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

That turned out awesome Frank.

----------


## Rick

I do like that. It looks like a water bird. The scales are the wings. Pretty cool.

----------


## Ted

Oh man, how cool is that! Great job Frank! (may I call you Frank?)

----------


## panch0

Sure you can!

----------


## sthrnstrong

Wow, that is a thing of beauty. Amazing work Panch0!!!

----------


## Camp10

That knife is wild Frank!  Nice job! I've got to say though that the design scares me a bit.  I would be worried about slipping and slicing a finger.

----------


## panch0

> That knife is wild Frank!  Nice job! I've got to say though that the design scares me a bit.  I would be worried about slipping and slicing a finger.


I understand that. The proper way to use a karambit knife is to insert you pointing finger or pinky in the hole. It is supposed to be the way to keep an attacker from taking it away from you. Holding it in this way will protect you hand from sliding forward and getting sliced. In theory it is not a stabbing knife it is a slasher.  :EEK!:

----------


## hunter63

Very nice, got to love that one.......

----------


## panch0

I am a better knifemaker than i am a sheathmaker. Still learning in  both every day. Here is the neck sheath I came up with. I am going to pickup some dog collar chain for this. The orange para cord is from my truck/tarp kit. I hope this is close to what you were hoping for. :Sweatdrop: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a pretty danged nice sheath to me.

----------


## hunter63

Looks good to me, as well, kinda tough to come up with something for that design and still look that good.
Nice.

----------


## welderguy

Wow that is an awsome pice of craftsmanship, A knife to be proud of, great work.

----------


## sthrnstrong

Wish I could see it. For some reason I can't view any pictures on the forum. I have no idea why?

----------


## panch0

Lets try this one

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## sthrnstrong

That picture works. Great job. Knife and sheath look incredible. You have a real talent.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Frank is that Lacewood that you have used for the scales?? If so, How did you get it that color?

----------


## panch0

No its a hard plastic material I got off another maker. He sold me a box of micarta, corian, and various handle materials.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

The "pattern" sure looks a lot like Lacewood though. I sure was hoping it was, so you could tell me how you got it that color. I really like that.

Anyone know how that might be done please PM me with instructions, so as to not to Hijack this thread.

----------


## panch0

pm sent Poco.

----------

